# Ram Rods experiece anyone?



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

email with them few times, always nice CS. kind of expensive rods, I am in the middle of saving up


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a set of the Ramrods in ultra high modulus. They are really stiff, capable of supporting a lot of weight. The rods themselves are heavy, with a stainless steel end cap on the distal (or farthest away) end. IIRC, the 15" side rods are somewhere around 7 ounces each bare. The center is 9 or 10. But don't quote me on those weights...

So, if you can handle the mass weight, and also shoot a lot of stab weights on each rod, they are great. I noticed a small amount of reduced wind effect in side winds. Manifested as less bow torquing while coming to anchor. Unfortunately that didn't reduce my swaying around...

I like them, but I'm shooting a fair amount of draw weight, and am going up in stab weight, to 6.5 ounces per rod. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

To add to the previous post, Ram Rods offers a lighter, hollow version which I have that has little mass weight. However there is no difference in performance and I love them. I put 12 oz on my ultra high mod front rod and it shoots great.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

how would you compare it to the beestingers Premier Plus you used to own. Im looking at both right now.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

The bee stingers are excellent as well. However I did notice they make a bit more noise than my current Ram Rods. The Bee Stingers were designed more so for compound bows that stack up to 20 oz of weight or more so they oscillate at a higher frequency and are noisier. Ram Rods were engineered around recurves and they found that different stiffness rods work better for different amounts of weight. Meaning, stabilizers have less feedback when weight is matched with stiffness. Thus, ram rods recommends standard modulus for people shooting less than 12 ounces, and ultra high modulus for anything above 12.

But, its all preference. They're both expensive sticks with metal on the end. They both stabilize your bow fine. Ram rods are just quieter, and do better in the wind because of the small diameter. They're both excellent none the less.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

rjbishop said:


> The bee stingers are excellent as well. However I did notice they make a bit more noise than my current Ram Rods. The Bee Stingers were designed more so for compound bows that stack up to 20 oz of weight or more so they oscillate at a higher frequency and are noisier. Ram Rods were engineered around recurves and they found that different stiffness rods work better for different amounts of weight. Meaning, stabilizers have less feedback when weight is matched with stiffness. Thus, ram rods recommends standard modulus for people shooting less than 12 ounces, and ultra high modulus for anything above 12.
> 
> But, its all preference. They're both expensive sticks with metal on the end. They both stabilize your bow fine. Ram rods are just quieter, and do better in the wind because of the small diameter. They're both excellent none the less.


alright I'll get one of those for sure. Emailing them right now. 
Thanks a lot for your info on the uukha limbs and ramrods. Appriciate it man. 
Can you also post some pics of your bow as well? FYI I'm using a teal Hoyt Epik, Wiawis One wood core and Easton Contour


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sure, I'll take up a chance to show off my stuff lol :wink: give me a minute


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I tried to get the x-curve profile in that first pic. Pictures dont do justice. It looks mean in person.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

I also have the Ultra High Mod Ram Rods. I run 30" long rod and 12" side rods with no extension. They are the best in my opinion but have the price to go with it. The ultra's are the stiffest rods on the market second to Doinker Hero's. The main selling point of course is the 1/2" OD. It makes a huge difference in the wind, and I score significantly higher with them in windy conditions. If you only shoot indoors their probably not worth it, but for outdoor shooting at a high level I can completely justify the cost.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Uukhas and Ram Rods, you say?

30" front, 15" sides, 4" extension.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

10X Archer said:


> The ultra's are the stiffest rods on the market second to Doinker Hero's.


How did you measure this ?


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

@rjbishop love the bow. btw do you find it alright without using dampeners?


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

phallenthoul said:


> @rjbishop love the bow. btw do you find it alright without using dampeners?


Yep. Even without dampeners, they vibrate less than my old stabs. However I've been told they were designed to work best with dampeners (whatever that means). I'm fine without them. I think they still do outstanding.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice setup! By the way that back tape around the end caps on the Ram Rods is just for shipping, you can take it off. Also, how do the Uukhas compare to other limbs you've shot?


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

@Z3R0 the bow looks gorgeous. How are the limbs and stabs working for you?


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

10X Archer said:


> Nice setup! By the way that back tape around the end caps on the Ram Rods is just for shipping, you can take it off. Also, how do the Uukhas compare to other limbs you've shot?


Yea but I ended up kind of liking how the tape looks lol. I haven't shot other high end limbs anywhere near enough to make a fair comparison.

Also too late to edit my other post but they are actually 14" sides, whoops. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

rjbishop said:


> Yep. Even without dampeners, they vibrate less than my old stabs. However I've been told they were designed to work best with dampeners (whatever that means). I'm fine without them. I think they still do outstanding.


cool thanks again. i guess i'll try both, with and without a dampener.
and FYI the new Shrewd Revel stab which I mentioned is also recommended to be coupled with a doinker abomb or exo dampener. 
Doinker Hero which share a similar design philosophy also came in a package deal with dampener.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

rjbishop said:


> Yep. Even without dampeners, they vibrate less than my old stabs. However I've been told they were designed to work best with dampeners (whatever that means). I'm fine without them. I think they still do outstanding.


Thats very true. I run mine without dampers, but FWI the Ultra's come with internal dampening as of a few weeks ago.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

If you mean the one on their FB page, yeah I saw that too. Maybe I'll wait for one of those instead


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

phallenthoul said:


> If you mean the one on their FB page, yeah I saw that too. Maybe I'll wait for one of those instead


I think they're already the standard. On the Ram Rods site, they only have the new ones listed.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

rjbishop said:


> I think they're already the standard. On the Ram Rods site, they only have the new ones listed.


oh yeah I think you're right. 
on the description of Ultra rods it says "Internal damping powder". 
I'll come back and post pics when I get these babies home.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Since I have the hollow version, I'm curious what that powder is and if i can DIY a way to fill mine with it :laugh:


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah, good idea. I'll see if I can install the powder myself, and if so I'll try to convince them to sell the powder


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

I believe both of you will void the warranty =)


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol most likely


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol what warranty?


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

anyone has ramrods business email address so I can contact them directly? I can't seem to leave a message on their website, the box keeps asking me for correct email address which I already put in..
@10X Archer, yeah that's the spirit.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

[email protected]

Thats lame, maybe point that out to them.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Try facebook


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyone try any of coach bernies rods? They are similar at half the price.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

I know someone who uses them. They seem pretty decent, but they aren't as thin (barreled in the center) and they are not very stiff so not ideal for large amounts of weight. Basically they work but you get what you pay for.


----------



## calarcher300 (Aug 3, 2016)

To the current users of the UHM rods I can offer one solution that might work for you. At the Vegas indoor shoot this year we will have a booth and will offer an "update package" that will consist of adding powder to your current set, as well as applying the new decals.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

wow. nice to hear that


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

thanks a lot man


----------

